# Old School Kicker Impulse 654xi Four (4) Channel Amp Amplifier



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School Kicker Impulse 654xi Four 4 Channel Amp Amplifier | eBay


----------

